# Keller & Bunny



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations to Keller and Bunny-they make a perfect pair!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, Linda! I am so proud. They are such a perfect fit, and go everywhere together. Bunny has the eyes of love for Keller. The judges were incredibly kind to the kids.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is she allowed to show Bunny in AOH too or is it better for her to stick with the kids?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats!!*

CONGRATS!!! Keller and Bunny are very photogenic!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are so cute together, Everyone knows them by name. It is so funny bc I don't know half the faces of the people who say Hey Keller, how did it go?! She can make friends with anyone


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha aww thats cute  They are adorable together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, beautiful pair, they're adorable together.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! I am so happy she is loving it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jill, I love this.. there is nothing better than that picture..From the pictures over the years we can see this little young lady just loves dogs...Fun to see and you know I just melt when I see the picture of Keller and Finn...
Wish her luck from me and great job!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll wish her luck from you- she will like that. She has been dog-crazy her whole life. She is a lucky little girl bc a golden handler smiled upon her this weekend, and offered to let her shadow him from 6 am to 6pm as long as she "assisted his assitant". He is going to share a few grooming secrets, etc, as long as she doesn't tell anyone, lol.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Every young girl should be so lucky as to be adored the way Bunny adores Keller...and every young dog should be so lucky to be loved the way Keller loves Bunny...they are quite the lovely pair...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is Bunny and the awesome Winchester kids:


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Keller and Bunny should be on the front cover of GR Weekly magazine. They have matching smiles!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The photos of Keller and Bunny are so very sweet. Children and dogs, especially goldens, sure do pull at the heart strings.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Hope you share more of Keller and Bunny....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

When I was her age I would have LOVED to be her. Surrounded by beautiful dogs and doing so many hands on. She is a lucky girl!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! The Winchester kids are adorable!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Keller and Bunny are both beautiful, congrats to both of them, she is bound to go far!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is SO lucky. Julie Guay at Brookshire Goldens is a true FairyDogmother. So grateful to her.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awwww! They are a lovely pair!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Here is Bunny and the awesome Winchester kids:


 What a lovely picture!  Bunny is beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Keller lending a hand to move agility equipment, concentrating hard on Teri's 1,2,3, go, and Bunny . . . supervising.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bunny looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is stuck to Keller like glue. It is so cute, and she is the perfect kid's golden.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

The devotion between Keller and Bunny is so evident. We all should be so lucky to have a relationship like that with our dogs. All I can think is how proud Keller's parents must be. Such a special young lady, who will likely grow up to do great things...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She sat through a graphic slide show on canine cancer at the golden retriever club meeting like a trooper bc she wants to go to Tufts vet school, she says. She is a great assistent, lol, and has socialized about 20 puppies.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pictures of a beautiful young lady and her beautiful dog!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Brain, beauty and golden hearts, those two lovely girls have it all. And proud mom knows how to show it thru these great photos.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Keller and Bunny. What a beautiful pic.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww, yesterday, our own LibertyME and Tracer won Best In Match, and Keller with Bunny went Best Of Opposite judged by Susan Foster. Very fun.


----------

